# Series of Photo manipulations



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Ive done some photo manipulations tonight, based on the theme of my disorder - Schizoaffective disorder, and also my detachment from reality.

Im not feeling too good tonight, in fact i'd say im feeling borderline pyschotic, so thats really what inspired me to do this personal set of images (two of the images are of me when I was on a mental ward)

anyhow without further ado, here they are

Another one of them days - Detached










Too many voices - Self explanotory










Beast Inside










My Darkest Hour - Photo of my hand on mental ward, splintering of reality










I wish I could see as you see - Another ward one, this one actually disturbs me, but I think it's an expression of a desire to reawaken to normality of some kind.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

That's good stuff.
Dosen't it freak you out to look at them.
Do you get scared?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

WOW I love it all.Particulary Two many voices,My darkest hour and I wish i could see as you see.Really great stuff.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Mark said:


> That's good stuff.
> Dosen't it freak you out to look at them.
> Do you get scared?


Yeh some of them do freak me out I spose, but that was kind of the point of them, when my disorder hits me, it isn't fun!!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow! I love them all  amazing!! I like the last one


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

"My Darkest Hour" is excellent. Thank you for showing them.


----------

